# modem inalambrico



## jmax6 (Feb 3, 2006)

quisiera crear un modem para una red inalambrica si alguien puede ayudarme. ya que quiero compartir mi internet con el pero es se va demasiado cable de red ademas comprar un router me gustaria crear dicha tarjeta, alguien q me pueda ayudar.


----------



## maunix (Feb 4, 2006)

jmax6 dijo:
			
		

> quisiera crear un modem para una red inalambrica si alguien puede ayudarme. ya que quiero compartir mi internet con el pero es se va demasiado cable de red ademas comprar un router me gustaria crear dicha tarjeta, alguien q me pueda ayudar.



Lei tu post 40 veces y no alcanzo a entender lo que quieres hacer.

Un modem para red inalambrica?  y  a donde te conectarias??? Con que protocolo?????


----------



## jmax6 (Feb 7, 2006)

magio has visto los router q se usan para redes inalambricas, lo q queria es algo parecido, q pueda usar para hacer una red sin necesidad de cableado, seria como con frecuencias de radio q hasta ahora es la unica idea q tengo. la pregunta en fondo seria si puedo enviar información de una pc a pc por medio de radio frecuencia.


----------



## maunix (Feb 9, 2006)

jmax6 dijo:
			
		

> magio has visto los router q se usan para redes inalambricas, lo q queria es algo parecido, q pueda usar para hacer una red sin necesidad de cableado, seria como con frecuencias de radio q hasta ahora es la unica idea q tengo. la pregunta en fondo seria si puedo enviar información de una pc a pc por medio de radio frecuencia.



Bueno, porque no posteaste así la pimera vez! jeje.

Mira, es posible hacerlo entre pc y pc.  Transmitir datos por RF entre dos equipos suele ser simple, una vez que solucionas la comunicación ya está.  Ahora cuando quieres comunicarte con N dispositivos los cuales estan a su vez todos comunicados contra todos, ahi se complica y mucho, por el tema de la contienda de acceso al medio.

Si lo que quieres es diseñar un 'modem RF' que la pc interprete como una conexion de red... jeje, claro que es posible pero te aseguro que te costara meses y meses de dolores de cabeza.......


----------



## jmax6 (Feb 11, 2006)

Estoy dispuesto a atormentarme la cabezota (*_*)

tienes algun circuito o sabes donde podria encontrarlo...

gracias por tu información 

i like very much the electronic 

lol

y me gustaria invertar cosas para mi pc q no todo el mundo las tenga por eso tengo varias preguntas por ahi regadas.

gracias por la ayuda q me has dado.


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 12, 2006)

me la voy a jugar ... voy a ver durante unos meses si me puedo dedicar al diseño de este aparatejo (red via RF), porque suena muy util y un chiche divertido  ..... no prometo nada, pero si lo llego a terminar (y mas que nada, empezar) postearé los diseños acá ...


----------



## jmax6 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wyr3x sabes donde puedo conseguir información sobre esto. lol creo q seras mi competencia en esto. lol (^_^)


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 13, 2006)

jmax6 dijo:
			
		

> Wyr3x sabes donde puedo conseguir información sobre esto. lol creo q seras mi competencia en esto. lol (^_^)


competencia? .... que tal mejor ayuda mutua? ...
información sobre que etapa del proyecto? .... acabo de hacer un esquema de como seria cada parte requerida .... lo voy a postear mas tarde ... mientras tanto recomiendo leer esto: 

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos10/coin/coin.shtml ....


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 13, 2006)

acá está mi idea ... si vén algo que falte o alguna correcion, objecion, etc. no duden en postear:


----------



## jmax6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Claro ayuda mutua suena mejor....

pues ayuda mutua tendre q ponerme a leer sobre radiofrecuencia y cosas asi para poder entrar al juego ya veo q tienes mas conocimientos q yo con las radiofrecuencias, esta bien tu diseño ahora tenemos q ver en q frecuencia es mejor para madar las informaciónes. tendriamos tambien q tener un convertidor para pasar la frecuencia a digital.


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 14, 2006)

.... tema aparte yo ya tengo el software ..... para linux, windows 9x y Dos ....


----------



## eibsoft (Feb 23, 2006)

hola amigos.... he estado llegendo sus comentario y las ideas que tienen de hacer con un modem y llevarlo a RF... yo tengo otra idea y quisiera compartirla con ustedes pero ademas que me ayuden a inventar algo sobre esto...

como enlazar dos maquinas por RF o IR pero con las tarjetas de RED, dicho de otra forma, eliminar el cable UTP y en vez de usar cable uso los transeptores... he visto una paguina que tiene un link pero a mi no me funciona que habla especificamente de 

Link IR for 10 BASE-T / 100 BASE-T Pc card netword

el link es http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/pc/023/index.html

por favor si pueden o tienen algo para ayudarme asi como a nuestro colega se los agradeceria..

SAludos Enrique.


----------



## jmax6 (Feb 28, 2006)

aqui esta la información de tu link. espero q sea de tu ayuda en verdad creo q me he quedado dormido con esta idea de crear el modem RF el lio q con el afanado trabajo q tengo no he tenido tiempo, pero cualquier cosa te posteo la idea si quieres tambien te puedes unir al proyecto.


----------



## djyoan (Dic 5, 2008)

Tengo un amigo que logro hacer una red inalámbrica el tenia un *software que utilizaba la tarjeta de audio* y *el puerto  LPT1 del PC*, más *un equipo de 2M* pero no llegó a 1KB de velocidad solo logró 700 bytes, yo no recuerdo bien como era la conexión pero le doy una idea con este dibujito jejejejeje  

Solo es una idea que quiero aportar


----------

